# One man band I met busking in Nola~ Phillip Roebuck



## AmandaLynn (Aug 8, 2010)

I met Phillip one day busking in Nola, he was with some other kids doing the old time country band thing. He invited me to his show at the Dragon's Den which was later moved to St.Rochs. Fucking awesome banjo playing like I've never heard before. He's getting pretty famous and shit now, probably because his music is fucking awesome.

PHILLIP ROEBUCK on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

